

Stop thinking big and start thinking small  - chrisyeh
http://chrisyeh.blogspot.com/2013/06/stop-thinking-big-and-start-thinking.html

======
2pasc
Interesting.

I read your article, expecting something totally different... which does not
make your article less interesting.

I think that most of the time big ideas start small... in their respective non
existing markets. Tesla was a big endeavor, but seen as niche (high end EV?),
Facebook started as niche, etc....Even the Brazilian demonstrations or the
Arab spring started "small".

The problem of many entrepreneurs I see is that think so big that they cannot
think small and so they cannot start. Their product is fluffy and fails
miserably.

So today, at 40 years old, your friends don't understand Snapchat. And yet, at
some point, Snapchat may cross the chasm and Jay-Z will spend money to
advertise his shows there, and in an era where privacy is going to become
important again, Snapchat might - who knows - actually become the poster child
of the evanescent private Internet.

